# ovulation pain after HSG



## Blume

Hi everyone,
I am TTC for 1 1/2 years now. It's been frustrating. My sister now is pregnant with her 2nd baby and a couple of my friends either are pregnant or had babies during that time... I had a HSG 2 cycles ago and since then I am having ovulation pains. Never had that before. Anyone else experiencing this? Should I go see my doctor? Am in the 2WW right now and so hoping it worked. But also trying not to hope too much... argh. I remember how naive I was when we started. It's also so difficult since I don't have anyone to talk to about this. My friends don't understand and only tell me to relax. One of them even told me her story on how it only took 1 try and I shouldn't worry, it's going to happen. NOT helpful...
Anyways, Thanks for listening. I wish all of you good luck


----------



## mag413

It's been last Wed since I had my HSG test. Every looked fine with no complications, though I did have some moderate cramping during the procedure. I expected to have some cramping and abdominal pain for a couple of days but the pain seems to gradually get worse. Sunday I had to take 3 ibuprofens to deal with the pain and cramping. I have an appointment today (Monday) at 10:30 this morning. I'm dreading that I some how got an infection. I'm also new to this site, no one I know is TTC with the issues I'm having so it's hard for them to understand too. We've been trying for a year now. Today, they are going to start me on Metformin because they suspect I have PCOS and I haven't started any IUI treatments but that's on the agenda too.


----------



## Blume

Oh no. I hope your appointment went alright and they were able to help you with the pain right away. I was really worried about that too. The test itself hurt a lot for me. It was nearly unbearable but for a very short time only. I think that's because the right side had a minor blockage. I was uncomfortable for maybe a day. Have been fine since. But every time I ovulate (ok, only twice since then) I had ovulation cramps, which I never had before, my whole life! So weird. And I haven't found anything on the internet about that. We haven't started any of the treatments yet. I am a bit scared about all the chemicals... My husband has his SA tomorrow, so we will see what the results are and go from there. I am flying home over Christmas and I am dreading meeting my family a little bit since they now we are trying and are probably going to ask... and then my sister is pregnant with her 2nd. Meh. Don't get me wrong, I love her and she deserves being happy! 
Ok, sorry, this got long again... it's just the first time I actually found people to talk to who understand. Yay for that  Have a good day!


----------



## ecmcd

I'm glad that I found someone that is going through the same thing as me. I had my HSG done on Friday (the 25th) and the pain was inexplicably horrible. I have had several bouts of pancreatitis and this was worse than that (though the worst of it went away after 15/20 mins with the HSG - which is good). The doctor could not get the catheter in properly and it took a really long time to finally get things to work. Everything was clear and we went home and I was sore, but I expected that. Yesterday morning I was still a bit sore, but today i woke up and DH and I went to run errands and it hurt to walk again. Now, it is not getting any better with advil and I am wondering if I should call the doctor. Anyone know how long I should expect to feel bad?


----------



## Blume

Hi, I am not sure how long you should expect to feel bad. For me the worst pain stopped right when they stopped injecting. I felt a bit cramp the day of and the next one or 2 days but then it went away. However it started again when I ovulated but then only for that day. I think if it hurts and it's already been 2 days, maybe call the doctor tomorrow and see what he/she says. Better be safe. But since you wrote that the catheter caused problems, it might just take longer since there was more stress. 
Hope you'll feel better soon!


----------

